# Artifacture Studios Moving Sale (shameless plug)



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Friends, neighbors, and club members:

You may have already heard Artifacture Studios is moving to our great new home 
in the next couple of weeks. Come take advantage of our Spring Cleaning and 
Moving sale Thursday, January 20, 2011 from Noon till everything is sold!! Bring CASH 
because no reasonable offers will be turned down.

Come shop items like:

Furniture, Vintage Computers, Video Games, Electronics, Tools, Aquarium 
Supplies, Books and much much more!

Snacks and socializing are free!!

We appreciate each and every one of you, so come grow with us in 2011!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what's for sale as far as aquarium supplies go?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I think we have a CO2 tank or two and a regulator with 6 needle valves. Maybe some driftwood and some 2.5g tanks that are in storage. It's hard to say at the moment... hopefully we'll be able to dig it out and take some pictures before the event. 

Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw the co2 gear at the party. Could you please shoot me a price on CO2 gear?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh come on robert you know you just want the c02 for beer keg making... photos of driftwood would be nice.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

tools??????


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh no Joey. Your giving me some ideas. **Evil Grin**


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I wonder if the led light board is for sale?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Let's say $150 for 10lb tank with regulator, solenoid and 6 needle valves. 

I have another 10lb tank, no regulator, etc for $75. 

10lb tanks can be exchanged at Home Depot stores that are outside of Dallas (Plano, Irving, etc.) Or exchanged at any welding gas store. 

I'll see what else I find in storage this weekend.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I wonder if the led light board is for sale?


The motion activated white ones?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> The motion activated white ones?


yep.. that one is it for sale?


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

how much for the driftwood?? if you have any pic


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We're keeping the LED panels. But if you want some, you can get them here:
http://evilmadscience.com/majors/150-panelkits

That is the kit, there is a link at the bottom to finished ones. They're not cheap, but they're fun.


----------

